
TC: Apple “Surprise” This Fall Likely An “iPad 3″ - jdavidson
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/09/ipad-3/
======
babyshake
In other news, Techcrunch has "well-researched" "journalism" written by
"reporters".

------
vannevar
I think it's more likely to be their rumored gaming platform:

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/10/hints_of_apple...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/10/hints_of_apple_tv_gaming_platform_found_in_ios_4_3_beta.html)
.

------
stretchwithme
good, because we're bored fantasizing about how great the iPad 2 will be.

